# Resetting the Service Reminder Message, How to determine when service is due



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Vagcom vs service now*

The dealer did not resest my wives service now message at her 10,000. She can stop back in and they said they will do it right away, but her schedule hasn't made that an easy task yet. I own a Vag tool, but only know how to use it with step by step instructions! I did several things to my Touareg and it went flawlessly. Can anyone tell me how to reset the service reminder so I can just do it at home some night?
Thanks, Glen


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (WISVW)*

Michael ???!!!! We need you !!!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (dcowan699)*

Sebastian - we need you!
I have put out a SOS message to Sebastian, who is the real wizard behind the electronics of the Phaeton. Stay tuned...
Michael

*Example of a Service Due Message*


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (PanEuropean)*

Reasetting the "service now" is a very easy thing in a Phaeton.
[Select]
[17 - Instruments]
[Adaptation - 10]
Channel (02)
The channel should have the current value of 1,
set 0 as it's new value.
[Test]
[Save]
Done.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (Theresias)*

You da man.... thanks Sebastian


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (Theresias)*

Thanks!
I can't wait to try it! If I am successfull I will report back, if not my wife will make sure I am never heard from again!
Glen


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Success! Another Vortex success story and one less trip to the dealer!
I never expected to use my Vag tool again, but sure am glad it was laying around. Thanks Michael and Sebastian.








P.S. My wife is a little less skeptical of this forum now!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (Theresias)*

Thanks, Sebastian - we all really appreciate your help with this.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (WISVW)*

That does it !!! I'm ordering my VAG tomorrow!!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_Success! Thanks Michael and Sebastian.










_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Thanks, Sebastian - we all really appreciate your help with this.

You're welcome.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (Theresias)*

*Archival Note:* Two related topics -
Choosing the correct VAG-COM cable for a Phaeton
Local VAG tools?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (Theresias)*

Sebastian:
Can you provide additional information about what adaptation channels 40 to 46 in address 17 are for? It appears to me that they have to do with the calender time and kilometer intervals for service on Phaetons that have fixed service intervals (production code QG2 - North America). But, I am not totally sure about this. Attached is the the label file I have modified and enhanced for address 17 (the combination instrument controller - P/N 3D0 920 881 K). I have tested this fully but I am not 100% sure about those adaptation blocks.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:17 PM 3-19-2005_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (PanEuropean)*

Correct, 40-49 are channels for the service intervals.
Some channels are only avialiable with diesel engines, where others are only avialiable with gasoline engines.
If you need some more info to the appropriate values, tell me.
You may want to copy/paste this into your labelfile...

_Quote »_A40,0,Distance from inspection
A40,5,Distance from inspection
A40,6,Resolution: 1 = 100 km
A40,7, 
A40,8,NOTE: Adaptation channels 40-48 must be
A40,9,entered and stored in the following order:
A40,10,45 > 42 > 43 > 44 > 40 > 41 > 46 > 47 > 48
;
A41,0,Time from inspection
A41,5,Time from inspection
A41,6, 
A41,7,NOTE: Adaptation channels 40-48 must be
A41,8,entered and stored in the following order:
A41,9,45 > 42 > 43 > 44 > 40 > 41 > 46 > 47 > 48
;
A42,0,Minimum value mileage
A42,5,Minimum value mileage
A42,6,Resolution: 1 = 1000 km
A42,7, 
A42,8,NOTE: Adaptation channels 40-48 must be
A42,9,entered and stored in the following order:
A42,10,45 > 42 > 43 > 44 > 40 > 41 > 46 > 47 > 48
;
A43,0,Maximum value mileage
A43,5,Maximum value mileage
A43,6,Resolution: 1 = 1000 km
A43,7, 
A43,8,NOTE: Adaptation channels 40-48 must be
A43,9,entered and stored in the following order:
A43,10,45 > 42 > 43 > 44 > 40 > 41 > 46 > 47 > 48
;
A44,0,Maximum time interval
A44,5,Maximum time interval
A44,6, 
A44,7,NOTE: Adaptation channels 40-48 must be
A44,8,entered and stored in the following order:
A44,9,45 > 42 > 43 > 44 > 40 > 41 > 46 > 47 > 48
;
A45,0,Oil quality
A45,5,Oil quality
A45,6,Value range: 0.5 - 2.0
A45,7, 
A45,8,NOTE: Adaptation channels 40-48 must be
A45,9,entered and stored in the following order:
A45,10,45 > 42 > 43 > 44 > 40 > 41 > 46 > 47 > 48
;
A46,0,Total consumption amount (Gas only)
A46,0,Total consumption amount (Gas only)
A46,6, 
A46,7,NOTE: Adaptation channels 40-48 must be
A46,8,entered and stored in the following order:
A46,9,45 > 42 > 43 > 44 > 40 > 41 > 46 > 47 > 48
;
A47,0,Soot entry (Diesel only)
A47,5,Soot entry (Diesel only)
A47,6,Resolution: 1 = 100 km
A47,7, 
A47,8,NOTE: Adaptation channels 40-48 must be
A47,9,entered and stored in the following order:
A47,10,45 > 42 > 43 > 44 > 40 > 41 > 46 > 47 > 48
;
A48,0,Thermal load (Diesel only)
A48,5,Thermal load (Diesel only)
A48,6,Resolution: 1 = 100 km
A48,7, 
A48,8,NOTE: Adaptation channels 40-48 must be
A48,9,entered and stored in the following order:
A48,10,45 > 42 > 43 > 44 > 40 > 41 > 46 > 47 > 48


----------



## Docroger (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (WISVW)*

Are there any non VAG tricks to reset the "service now" indicator? My dealer forgot to do it after my routine service (however they did do a beautiful vacuum of the interior and wash of the exterior).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (Docroger)*

To the best of my knowledge, you need to have a diagnostic scan tool to reset the service interval warning. If you drop by the dealership whenever it is handy for you to do so, they can reset it "while you wait" - it's about a 3 to 5 minute job, and the car doesn't even have to come inside (assuming they have the VAS 5052 scan tool, which is the portable version of the 5051).
Here's a few links containing some additional information about the process:
....'Service Now' message appears at an inappropriate time
and here is some information about the scan tool itself:
VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool
VAG-COM Diagnostic Scan Tool and the Phaeton - reference information 
....Additional Information about the VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool
Phaeton controller addresses, controller network topology
Regards,
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 6:13 PM 7-5-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (Docroger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Docroger* »_Are there any non VAG tricks to reset the "service now" indicator? 

No, you can't reset it without a diagnostic scan tool, but it is a really, really quick and easy job to reset it. You don't have to go to a Phaeton specialist - any VW tech can reset it for you, because it is exactly the same procedure that is followed for most other VW products (Golfs, Jettas, Passats, etc.). It takes about 90 seconds to hook up the scan tool, reset it, unplug the scan tool, and send you on your way.
As Sebastian mentioned above, you just open controller 17, go to adaptation channel 2, enter a zero (this is offered by default), save the new value of zero, close the controller, and the job is done.
Michael


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Vagcom vs service now (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_As Sebastian mentioned above, you just open controller 17, go to adaptation channel 2, enter a zero (this is offered by default), save the new value of zero, close the controller, and the job is done.

Small note, if "Service Now" is active, the "current" value of channel 002 is 1, so 0 if not the default value.


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Service requirement location*

I have checked the manual (not all of it) but can't find out how I find out how long until the next service.
On my Audi you pulled the odometer reset & it gave miles until next service basd on current usage.
Any help gleefully received.
FootSore


----------



## ktdid (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Service requirement location (FootSore)*

What a coincidence.
I was wondering about the same thing last week.
We have 17800 on my wife's daily ride and over the weekend, for the first time, I noticed a message pop up on the main instrument cluster upon start up, :" You have 1800 miles until service". 
The car will tell you when service is coming up. No need to go looking through the owner's manual for that information or fiddling with any other buttons.
Kofi


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Service requirement location (FootSore)*

If I remember correctly what Michael has taught us, the service interval outside of the North American market is based on the nature of the use of the car (and possibly time interval), not mileage. So it is likely that the car can't predict exactly when the next service is due until it gets close. It will give you adequate warning, however.
I'm sure Michael will chime in and set us both straight.


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Service requirement location (car_guy)*

I had gleaned from other posts that it would advise when variable services are due. 


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_ It will give you adequate warning, however.

What's adequate. I have done 3,200 miles in the first month of ownership. The Audi I had only chirped up with 2,000 miles to go. This would give me a couple of weeks notice. The dealer has 1 Toureg (or golfs) available and it isn't always available in 2 weeks. ( I booked it the Phaeton in to check the TPMS system malfunction & was given a date 2.5 weeks ahead for the Toureg).
The Audi (2003) would estimate service distance based on current usage. This could and did change from time to time but was a useful indication. When it was reset it would start at 10-12,000 to go but soon get up to the 19,000 maximum mark.
The car knows, I just don't think it's telling!
I presume VAG-COM could get the data.
FootSore


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service requirement location (FootSore)*

The service reminder system (the little message in the instrument cluster) considers these variables:
*Within North America* 
_(Production Code *QG2*, "No possibility of activating service interval prolongation")_
*1)* Time in days - normally the threshold is set to 365 days
*2)* Distance in kilometers - normally the threshold is set to 16,000 km (10,000 miles).
*In the Rest of the World*
_(Production Code *QG1*, "Service interval prolongation")_
Provided that long-life oil is used (the very expensive stuff that conforms exactly to the VW specification for long-life oil), there are three considerations involved:
*1)* Time in days - normally the threshold is set to 720 days
*2)* Distance in kilometers - I am not sure what the upper threshold is.
*3)* Duty cycles and thermal loading - the car figures this out on its own.
In either case (NAR or ROW), you will start getting advisories about 2,000 km (1,200 miles) before the service is due, or 30 days before the service is due.
The programming of the instrument cluster to get everything working correctly is fairly complex. Initial programming is done in Dresden, and things are set up so that the car will provide warnings appropriate to the oil installed and the market region it is being sent to (NAR or ROW). In theory, all that has to be done after that is that the technician has to reset one value in the instrument cluster to indicate that service has been performed, and the car will then start counting down again (as well as monitoring the thermal cycles from scratch). However...
Various things can screw up the best-laid plans of the folks who designed this system. The most frequent screw-up is that the technician does not reset the single value mentioned above. This often happens if the car is brought in for service before the warning message appears - in other words, the tech doesn't get a last-minute reminder to reset things in the form of a 'Service Now' message appearing when he drives the car outside after doing all the service work.
In such a case, it's not really sufficient to just reset the single value indicating that service has been performed - you need to go in and edit the count-down values for days remaining until service, and kilometers remaining until service. These are found in adaptation channels 40 and 41 of the instrument cluster. Channel 40 needs to be programmed with the mileage (in kilometers) that has been accumulated since the last service interval. A unit of 1 in that channel equals 100 km, so, if you have driven 2,000 miles since the last service, the math would be (2000 x 1.6) = 3,200 kms, divided by 100 = enter 32. Channel 41 needs to be programmed with the number of days that have elapsed since the last service.
Whatever you do, don't **** with any of the other values in adaptation channels 42 through 48 inclusive! That's the programming that is done in Dresden to set how and when the car should issue the reminder.
The normal process for resetting the service interval reminder (on any Phaeton - NAR or ROW) is to simply enter a value of 0 (zero) in adaptation channel 2 of the instrument cluster controller (controller 17). If this is done at the same time that the service is performed, both the 'miles elapsed since last service' (channel 40) and 'days elapsed since last service' (channel 41) will be reset to zero, and (for ROW cars only) the car will start monitoring thermal cycles from scratch, knowing that it has new oil in it.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service requirement location (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Related posts -
'Service Now' message - how to reset it (In case the dealership forgets to do it when the oil is changed)
'Service Now' message appears at an inappropriate time


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service requirement location (PanEuropean)*

By the way, for those of you who have not seen a service reminder message, they look like this. The message appears for a few seconds each time you start the car, then it disappears.
Michael
*Service Reminder Message*


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Service requirement location (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
In either case (NAR or ROW), you will start getting advisories about 2,000 km (1,200 miles) before the service is due, or 30 days before the service is due.

I'm pretty sure my first warning for my 40K service was at 1800 miles. I put about 1500 miles on the car each month. 
BTW, Bernardi VW in Natick, MA, a multi-brand dealership, closed down the VW dealership without warning at the end of August. Too bad as they had a very good Phaeton tech and I had formed a good relationship with the service writer.


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Service requirement location (car_guy)*

Thanks. 
Looks like I'll just have to over run the service intervals. I have now done 3700 miles & will rack up another 300 tomorrow.
1,000 miles in a week is not uncommon. So 1,800 miles notice to find a clear day in my diary that corresponds with service availability & a loaner is improbable.
I guess it's something I'll have to live with.
FootSore
20,000 miles on the diesel vsr


_Modified by FootSore at 1:55 PM 9-26-2006_


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

Footsore,
It's a pretty dead cert you'll hit the 20,000 mile ceiling for the long life service intervals, before you hit any time or oil-condition based limit, so I think you should be ringing the dealers and booking it in when you hit 16-17k, i.e. about 4 weeks ahead of hitting 20k at your rate.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Service requirement location (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
My experience so far: first service warning at exactly 10Kmiles and about four months of ownership, but second at 18200 miles and approximately 9 1/2 months. Seems a bit hard to explain based on your info?








Stefano


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service requirement location (Motorista)*

Hi Stefano:
Did the warning you see at 18,200 miles read 'service due in 1,800 miles'? If so, that would make sense (18,200 + 1,800 = 20K).
The warnings appear beginning at 2,000 km if the car is set to display metric distances. It is possible that the software in the instrument cluster is clever enough to begin giving warnings at 2,000 'units of measurement', rather than always thinking in kilometers (which is what it does) and simply converting 2,000 km to miles, which would then yield a first warning with 1,200 miles to go.
Michael


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Service requirement location (PanEuropean)*

Dealer seemed to think most of the 3.0 diesels were getting serviced at 19,000.
I probably will get 19,000 - 20,000 miles between services - drive like a nun and put plenty of miles on.
Will talk to the dealer







and get his views on it as well.
FootSore


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Right mines just been serviced by Colbournes at Guildfrod.
It's a 1st longlife service ( diesel) carried out as indicated by the display at 18,900 miles
Took 1.5 hours inculding a wash and hoover out.
labour 1 hour = 121.00 + vat
oil filter element = 8.00
screen wash= 2.04
sump washer = 1.01
Castrol longlife oil 95.00
Total including VAT = 266.78


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (stevieB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevieB* »_labour 1 hour = 121.00 + vat
oil filter element = 8.00
screen wash= 2.04
sump washer = 1.01
Castrol longlife oil 95.00
Total including VAT = 266.78

Are you talking dollars or pounds here? I hope it's dollars! VW labor around Boston, Massachusetts is around $100/hour. BTW, whats a screen wash?


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_
Are you talking dollars or pounds here? I hope it's dollars! VW labor around Boston, Massachusetts is around $100/hour. BTW, whats a screen wash?

I wish .....No it's POUNDS








Screen wash fluid ......even though I topped mine up before I went , don't know how they poured anymore in


_Modified by stevieB at 6:08 AM 9-28-2006_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (stevieB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevieB* »_I wish .....No it's POUNDS








Screen wash fluid ......even though I topped mine up before I went , don't know how they poured anymore in

Have they no shame!? They charged you $4.55 U.S for maybe 20 cents of windshield washer fluid. We get it here for about $1.49 / gallon. And as you said, they probably didn't put any in. You're lucky you didn't need air in your tires. How much would that cost ?








BTW, when we get an oil change here, fluids are often topped off at no charge.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Service requirement location (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
No, it actually started approx. 1800 miles before, for a total of about 18k instead of the 20k I would have expected. I had the service done anyway, so it will be interesting to see when it next starts warning me. But, it was significantly before the 20k mark.
Stefano


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service requirement location (Motorista)*

Stefano:
Is it possible that you had the very first service carried out prior to hitting the 10,000 mile mark (for example, at 9,200 miles)?
When the technician carries out the service, he or she resets the service interval counter, which then begins to count down days and miles from the pre-programmed amount (365 and 10,000, in the case of a NAR car). So, if one service is carried out a bit early - for example, at 9,200 miles - the next service will show as being due 10,000 miles later, at 19,200 miles. There is no 'compensation' for being fractionally early on a service interval, or, for that matter, for being late.
Michael


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Service requirement location (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I chekced my electronic log for the Paheton, and, guess what: you are right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif : the 10k service was done on 2/16/05 at 8853 miles! 
However, now we have a new mistery: why did the service message show up early?
Stefano


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service requirement location (Motorista)*

Hi Stefano:
If I understand you correctly, the messages didn't show up early at all. The first messages probably started showing up 1,600 miles before the first service was due at 10,000 miles (or, 365 days after the car was built), and you acted on those messages and had service carried out at 8,853 miles.
The next set of messages would then start showing up at (8,853 + 10,000) miles, less whatever advance warning is given when the car is set to display distance in miles. That's why you are seeing the messages now.
Michael


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Service requirement location (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I think the key here is the "365 days after the car was built": even though i bought my car at the end of Septmeber 2005, it had been sitting at the dealer since April, as I recall. Thus, a service notice towards the end of February may indeed be on the one year anniversary of manufacture, or close to. The second service was then triggered early (mileage-wise) due to having performed the first one early. So, yet another example of impeccably logical behaviour on the part of our favorite car









Stefano


----------



## There'saWay (Dec 22, 2005)

*Anyone know how to reset the service reminder?*

Just had my 20K mile service done. After I left, and the next time I started my car, I saw that they failed to reset the service reminder that pops up in the screen above the steering wheel. I wonder whether I should question the remaining work on the 20K service.








I really don't want to make a trip back to the dealer. Is there a quick fix to reset this thing?


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Anyone know how to reset the service reminder? (There'saWay)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1804719
My guess the tech forgot to reset it. If you have access to the VAG-COM the above info is how to reset it. If not just drop my the dealer and have them reset the service reminder.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know how to reset the service reminder? (There'saWay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *There’saWay* »_I wonder whether I should question the remaining work on the 20K service.









Naw, don't worry about that. The technicians use a checklist that details all the different tasks that have to be carried out on the car at the various mileage intervals. For some unknown reason, 'resetting the service interval reminder' is not listed on that checklist. I guess this is because it is assumed that the tech will do this all the time on every car.
The process for resetting the reminder on the Phaeton is identical to the process used for every other VW. It is a 30 second task, but you do need a diagnostic scan tool to do it. FWIW, there have been times when I have taken my Phaeton to my VW dealer for scheduled service, and they have given me a shop coat, a work bay, and a toolbox and allowed me to do the service work myself under their supervision... and guess what, I have forgotten (every time) to reset the dang indicator. So, don't worry about it, honest.








Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_Have they no shame!? They charged you $4.55 U.S for maybe 20 cents of windshield washer fluid. 

My sentiments exactly. At my VW dealer, every car that comes into the shop gets the washer fluid filled up free of charge... it is a standard practice, along with checking the function of all the exterior lights, checking the tire pressures, stuff like that.
My VW dealer purchases the fluid in bulk, in large drums - it is not very expensive at all.
Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Service requirement location (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The service reminder system (the little message in the instrument cluster) considers these variables:
*Within North America* 
_(Production Code *QG2*, "No possibility of activating service interval prolongation")_
*1)* Time in days - normally the threshold is set to 365 days
*2)* Distance in kilometers - normally the threshold is set to 16,000 km (10,000 miles).
*In the Rest of the World*
_(Production Code *QG1*, "Service interval prolongation")_
Provided that long-life oil is used (the very expensive stuff that conforms exactly to the VW specification for long-life oil), there are three considerations involved:
*1)* Time in days - normally the threshold is set to 720 days
*2)* Distance in kilometers - I am not sure what the upper threshold is.
*3)* Duty cycles and thermal loading - the car figures this out on its own.


I want to add one note just for your information. Our cars in Arabian Gulf countries (AGCC) are almost similar to European models. But for the service calculation it is similar to the US models.
Ahmad


----------



## duckisay (Sep 30, 2011)

*How to reset "Service Now" Message [add to TOC]*

Recently turned 100,000, service engine soon, then service engine now light lights up briefly when engine 1st starts up. would like to reset without going to dealer. Anyone knows how?
Thanks
Duckisay


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I believe that you need to use a diagnostic scan tool (VAG-COM, VCDS, VAS 5051 or similar) to reset the service reminder.

You might want to check in the regional forum for your area to see if there is someone in your town that has such a tool. It is very simple to reset the service reminder (just one button push), and the procedure is the same for all VW vehicles.

Michael


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

Duckisay, 
Please see the following post for reset procedures without a scan tool. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5244489-Service-Now&p=70803845&viewfull=1#post70803845 

Damon


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Love it!! The "trip" reset worked great.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

i guess i'm slow, there's an "ok" button on the steering wheel?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Push the thumb wheel.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Worked for me, thanks for the tip.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

dlouie said:


> Duckisay,
> Please see the following post for reset procedures without a scan tool.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5244489-Service-Now&p=70803845&viewfull=1#post70803845
> ...


Just in case the link above gets broken in the future, here are the procedures from that post:

*Resetting Service Now Message*
1. Ensure the ignition is switched off.
2. Hold down the trip button.
3. Switch the ignition on and release the trip button.
4. A message appears in the DIP with the wording SERVICE RESET .
5. Press the OK button on the steering wheel.
6. The message will now disappear.
7. To check the procedure has worked correctly. Switch the ignition off, switch the ignition back on again. The service message should have disappeared.

Michael


----------



## duckisay (Sep 30, 2011)

*Phaeton W12 Reset Service Now Message*

Damon,
Thanks a million, it works!!!!
Thank you
Duckisay


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I serviced my Phaeton yesterday and tried to perform the service indicator reset procedure. It didn't take and I couldn't figure out why. I did some more research and found out that when my instrument cluster was replaced, the technician coded it with 0023231. This was different from the original unit. After having it recoded to 0007221, all works perfectly. For those of you who are having issues resetting the service indicator, check the coding of the instrument cluster. 

Damon


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Great tip Damon, thanks very much for sharing that knowledge.

Michael


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

*Problems resetting Sevice Reminder at the VW workshop*

I just received a phone-call from my VW workshop where the car is for a service (after the reminder at 102.000km) They say that they cannot reset my Service Interval to Long-Life so instead it is now on regular 15.000km fixed. The reason for this they say is an instrument cluster fault for which they only can repace the entire cluster. They also said that I am due every year for service now.

Is this a trick or perhaps ignorance? I do not think there is anything wrong with my instrument cluster nor was it ever replaced in my knowledge. 
I really like the idea of a sophisticated car that decides for itself when it is due for service, it was built like that by industrious German people.

Please advise...

John


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Was the option deleted for W12 after the 2007 facelift? Perhaps they don't want the ATF flush at 20k/30km missed out.

Chris


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

No, my GP1 was set at the factory to Long-Life and has been like that up to now.
Will try my own VCDS, which is a bit annoying considering I paid 1600 euros for a service:thumbdown:

John


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

*Wilem?*

I used my Ross-Tech to look into the CAN17->10->40-range. 
Oil was set to non-longlife and mileage to next service set at 300.000km 
I am unsure whether the mileage to be set is the the total distance on the odometer or the distance since the last service. Also I was able to do an automatic reset but in my service-tab on the central display I get no days-until-next-service or distance-... 
Is the car back in Long-life mode???. 


John 

PS a 3cylinder VW Up (loaner) is like plankton In the foodchain, really useful but very unappealing


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

VloJoh said:


> I used my Ross-Tech to look into the CAN17->10->40-range.
> Oil was set to non-longlife and mileage to next service set at 300.000km
> I am unsure whether the mileage to be set is the the total distance on the odometer or the distance since the last service. Also I was able to do an automatic reset but in my service-tab on the central display I get no days-until-next-service or distance-...
> Is the car back in Long-life mode???


 Hi John, 

Judging by the coding of 17, which I saved after the scan we made during our last GTG, your service reminder is not set to anything at all. Below is the result of your Instruments controller, showing the current coding. 



> Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
> Part No SW: 3D0 920 885 G HW: 3D0 920 885 G
> Component: J285 KOMBI-INST. 4227
> Revision: KPH06V02
> ...


 Position XXXXX?X in your coding can be set to either 1 or 2. 

A setting of 1: Service Interval Display with flexible intervals (QG1 - normal for rest of world) 
A setting of 2: Service Interval Display with fixed intervals (QG2 - normal for North America) 


So recoding the Instruments controller to *0007111* should fix your problem. 
I think that we can sort this out pretty quickly during our next GTG, this Sunday. 

Willem


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

It is like Oversight, you knowing the bit settings in my instrument cluster 
Looking forward to next Sunday. 

John 

PS I "ordered" the glaserne manufaktur license plate holders


----------



## jsfrench46 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Success without a Vag-Com!*

Hey All: I just now reset my 04Phaeton's Service Now Minder with this tip I found somewhere else on the forum. My VW dealer did not reset the minder after the 80k service, which cost me over $4,000. Timing Belt, etc. (And now I smell burning oil at every red light; too bad I live over 240 miles from my nearest Phaeton-capable VW Service Tech) I'm worried about a fire at this point!
Now if you need to reset the service indicator, please follow below instructions:


Resetting Service Now Message Manually:
1. Ensure the ignition is switched off.
2. Hold down the trip button. This is the one to the left of the instrument cluseter with a zero on it
3. Switch the ignition on and release the trip button.
4. A message appears in the DIP with the wording SERVICE RESET .
5. Press the OK button on the steering wheel.
6. The message will now disappear.
7. To check the procedure has worked correctly. Switch the ignition off, switch the ignition back on again. The service message should have disappeared.

John


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi John,

Thanks for that. Clarity and proof are just what we need!

Chris


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

I must admit it works like a charm, 5 seconds and its reset.

Of course when something like this comes to light I can't help but wonder what other secrets are still hidden concerning these cars?

Cantrell


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:*

Related discussions - Service Now Message and Resetting Service Required Indicator WITHOUT A SCAN TOOL

Michael


----------

